# Little help needed please?



## ciachopoker (Sep 9, 2008)

Please help ID these fish

I think this is an african. C. Afra, just want confirmation









This one i think is a convict cichlid (on left)









I got the first one with the tank, and the convict I got because I thought they were the same, but now I think they are different. I have them in there with a blood parrot as well as two other albino convicts (I think) but the Afra? (first pic) scares the albinos away all the time. But he leaves this little possible convict alone.

Thanks for your help[/img]


----------



## champaroo32 (Sep 9, 2008)

yah that 2nd one is a female convict and your first fish looks almost like the fish i am trying to id


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first fish is a Metriaclima species, though it isn't possible to tell which, or if it is pure. The second is indeed a convict.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Its an albino greshakei


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

If possible, I would try to get rid of the African (albino zebra in first photo) and just keep the other Americans together.

OR

Get rid of everything but the African and build a tank around it.

What size tank are these fish all in?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

...Where are you people seeing albino?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally think the first picture looks like an albino greshakei


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bac3492 said:


> I personally think the first picture looks like an albino greshakei


... he's blue, has black pigment, black eyes. Not albino, or a pure greshakei


----------



## ciachopoker (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help, It definately looks like some of the metriaclima species, I don't know where this greshakei fish is so I don't know, but it isn't albino thats for sure. The albinos that i mentioned were not shown in the pictures, I know they are albino convicts, they came with the second photo fish (female convict).

The first fish is a blueish purple, with kindof black stripes they aren't dark like the convict. Some yellow on the tips of his fins and some deep orange dots on his back bottom fin. It just doesn't have th black beard like some of the metriaclima have.

But i really just wanted confirmation that he was african not american.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ciachopoker said:


> Thanks for your help, It definately looks like some of the metriaclima species, I don't know where this greshakei fish is so I don't know, but it isn't albino thats for sure. The albinos that i mentioned were not shown in the pictures, I know they are albino convicts, they came with the second photo fish (female convict).
> 
> The first fish is a blueish purple, with kindof black stripes they aren't dark like the convict. Some yellow on the tips of his fins and some deep orange dots on his back bottom fin. It just doesn't have th black beard like some of the metriaclima have.
> 
> But i really just wanted confirmation that he was african not american.


Its clearly a African Lake Malawi Mbuna


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you noki, I thought I was going crazy for a minute seeing a perfectly coloured fish where others were seeing an albino, lol.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

The first one is definitely from the metriaclima family


----------

